# Happy Rat



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I had to share this adorable video of my Sweetie Belle.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

awww, so cute!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

AWWW!!!! When she yawned, it looked like she was being pulled away hahahaha!!!! She looked looked like she was really enjoying herself in that video!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Cutie 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks! <3 

Her yawns always crack me up! She never just yawns normally, either her tongue is either flapping out of her mouth like has a mind of its own or she just does something funny moves.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

aww that's so cute! <3


----------



## IGotTheMusicInMe (Dec 6, 2012)

Yay for another MLP fan!!! One of my girls is named Scootaloo


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

I sure do miss my nakie rats 
What a freaking SWEETHEART! The name suits her!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I love you have Scootaloo! We were thinking of naming Sweetie Belle's mom Scootaloo, but ended up naming her Star Swirl the Bearded. All 6 of our girls are named after MLP, my daughter started it with Sweetie Belle! I have been a MLP fan since G1, but I love FiM! 

I LOVE nakie rats! At first I wasn't too fond of them, but Sweetie Belle just had the best personality and I ended up falling in love with them!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I just squeed so hard I think the dolphins in the nearest ocean must've thought I was trying to communicate. What a beautiful girl, such a cute yawn and a big happy boggle!! I'm desperate for a hairless rat to cuddle.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL!!! Sweetie Belle has a way of making everyone squeal for one reason or another! Even my fiance who isn't the biggest hairless rat fan can't help but to be sucked in by her adorable yawns!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

That rattie loves you. Dont it feel great!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

It does feel great! All of my rats are really sweet and friendly, but I just have this amazing bond with Sweetie Belle.


----------

